# New Pics of the baby and maybe a name :-)



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't resist taking a ton of pics! She's getting so big so fast. It is such a joy to have a puppy that I don't have to follow around with paper towels and carpet cleaner lol, it lets us all actually really ENJOY having a puppy. I love puppies, but I have always found myself thinking how I can't wait until they grow up and stop chewing and pottying everywhere, basically counting the days until about 4 months, I hope this little girl stays tiny forever hehe.

We have decided to give the name Miko a trial run, and it's going well. Unless we come up with something we totally love in the next day or two, her registered name will be Tzo Wen's Suzaku no Miko. It means Priestess of Suzaku (a mythical bird/godlike being similar to the phoenix). The anime fans here may recognize it, we tried calling her Miaka, but it just seemed clunky, and Mia didn't seem to fit either.

So here's what everyone wants to see instead of my long boring text lol:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG so freakin cute I just love sharpies  Marley has some sharpie in him too


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG so freakin cute I just love sharpies  Marley has some sharpie in him too


I can see it in his snout


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll have to take a pic of "sharpie face" for you  I can take his neck skin and squish it over his face and he looks just like that it's so cute  Love the name BTW very cute


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I'll have to take a pic of "sharpie face" for you  I can take his neck skin and squish it over his face and he looks just like that it's so cute  Love the name BTW very cute


Definitely take a pic! I take very undignified pics of Thrall all the time where I squish his jowls into funny faces lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I love doing sharpie face it's so cute. He's funny he lets me do all kinds of embaressing things to him


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LMAO I love doing sharpie face it's so cute. He's funny he lets me do all kinds of embaressing things to him


Not only do I do funny stuff with his jowls, I have been known to dress him up as well. He is so patient. I think male dogs are sometimes just too tolerant hehe. My girls don't like clothes and funny faces as much.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know right the boys will totally let us do what ever we want to them


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

good name choice and such a cute dog!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks like a Roscoe to me


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm loving all the shots of her, FC! I'm also loving the name... I think it suits her well! Keep posting pix.. you know we thrive off the pix of everyone's dogs on here!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love shar peis. Big ball of wrinkles!!

Just wanna squeeeze em!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Way too cute!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

very cute doggy I love the color and the wrinkless.. you have a nice combo now he'll def protect the home while the bulldog and pug cool out hehe I liek SHarpeis and I was def way off from my predicition..


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> very cute doggy I love the color and the wrinkless.. you have a nice combo now he'll def protect the home while the bulldog and pug cool out hehe I liek SHarpeis and I was def way off from my predicition..


I definitely wanted a guardian breed this time around, and I love the droopy wrinkly jowls. I like to think of the Pei as a Neo I can fit in the back seat of my beetle lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! That sounds about right! A neo that fits in the backseat!! I love it! You sure do have a way to put a play on your words!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol! That sounds about right! A neo that fits in the backseat!! I love it! You sure do have a way to put a play on your words!


The english major gets dredged out of the depths of my memory sometimes lol. I try to think about what I say before I share because my mouth gets me in trouble lol.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

OMG, fc she is so freaking cute and yes she is getting big quick. Love it!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is one precious pup!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! What a precious little gem. And dude, I think Mika is the PERFECT name for her!! I absolutely LOVE it. I hope you guys keep it. It seems to fit her so good. Love, love, LOVE that name! 

So Sharpei's are actually a guardian breed? I had no idea..


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I love her, she looks like a Snuggable wrinkly bear


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww sooo adorable! I want to squish her face! hehe


My sis had a dog that was shar pei and some type of bird dog pointer maybe. Anyway he looked like a black lab but had really loose skin when you scrunched his face lol. He was a wonderful dog.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> Oh my goodness!! What a precious little gem. And dude, I think Mika is the PERFECT name for her!! I absolutely LOVE it. I hope you guys keep it. It seems to fit her so good. Love, love, LOVE that name!
> 
> *So Sharpei's are actually a guardian breed? I had no idea..*


Just about all of the eastern breeds with curling tails are guardians- chows, akitas, peis, even my pug is a very alert watch dog. That's one reason why it is a bad idea to cross pits with those breeds, as you can get a dog that's neither HA or DA, or you could get one that is both or either, a very unpredictable pairing. These dogs are not the gentle giants that most mastiffs are, and need to be well socialized and have a strong leader, particularly akitas due to their size. There's a "shar-pit" in my neighborhood that is insane and scary, unsocialized, tied out 24/7 with no human interaction, and understimulated with nothing to occupy it's mind, it barks viciously at anything alive.

Even at this young age, the puppy follows me everywhere, when the other two knuckleheads run the fence barking at the neighbor dogs, she stands in front of me at attention. However, she has no desire as of yet to chase or fetch, high focus/low drive.


----------

